# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  what do i need to run a austar and FTA point into 1?

## wozzzzza

i ave an austar point in my lounge and i have an FTA point in my lounge.
my topfield PVR will not recognise the austar signal but will recognise the FTA signal fine and record all my stuff.
i want to have foxtel on my TV as well as FTA from my topfield box. i have an aerial connection coming out of my topfield PVR, i have an aerial connection coming out of wall for austar, how do i connect these to the TV? do i use some sort of 2 into 1 combiner or something?? can someone tell me what i need?

----------


## 2x4

I do not know of a way to do it for free. 
You will have to pay for a foxtel decoder like the rest of us :Biggrin:  
If I have miss read your post and already have a foxtel unit, upgrade to IQ.   
.

----------


## Master Splinter

Doesn't all TV come via ethernet these days????

----------


## DMAK

> i ave an austar point in my lounge and i have an FTA point in my lounge.
> my topfield PVR will not recognise the austar signal but will recognise the FTA signal fine and record all my stuff.
> i want to have foxtel on my TV as well as FTA from my topfield box. i have an aerial connection coming out of my topfield PVR, i have an aerial connection coming out of wall for austar, how do i connect these to the TV? do i use some sort of 2 into 1 combiner or something?? can someone tell me what i need?

  
This may have been asked, but do you have an Austar decoder? 
Doesn't FTA come through Austar as other channels...

----------


## commodorenut

I'd suggest from his first post, he wants to record FTA on his Topfield PVR, hence the need to retain it. 
Assuming you have an Austar/Foxtel box of some sort, it would simply be a case of using the composite output from each "box" (the red, white & yellow leads) into AV1 & AV2 on the TV. 
You would also loop the FTA aerial connection from the Topfield's "ANT OUT" socket, into the TV's aerial connection so you can still have FTA on the TV as well.

----------

